# Not all wire wools...



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

...are created equal. 

I went to my local hardware store for wet 'n dry and wire wool. The stuff at the top of the pic was being displayed as 0000 wire wool (the one underneath is actual 0000 gauge). I could see it wasn't but only wanted it to make some iron buff stain. All the same packets carried the same description and the legend "Made in C***".
A trap for young players.


----------

